
Locky: New Ransomware Mimics Dridex-Style Distribution - doener
http://researchcenter.paloaltonetworks.com/2016/02/locky-new-ransomware-mimics-dridex-style-distribution/
======
based2
[http://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CERTFR-2016-ALE-001/index.h...](http://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CERTFR-2016-ALE-001/index.html)

